# Cat wakes me up at 4am and wants to play! Any advice?



## littlegreycat (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, I've recently moved into a flat and my cat wakes me up around 4am every morning pouncing on my feet, meowing and generally wanting to play. In my previous home I shut her in the sitting room at night but when I do that in the new flat she scratches at the door and meows loudly which we can hear and keeps us awake. I would be happy to have her sleeping on the bed if she would stay peaceful all night but I can't cope with the 4am wake-up calls! I've had previous cats that have woken up in the night (obviously cats are nocturnal creatures) but have gone off and amused themselves without bothering me. Is there any way I can get her to leave us alone until morning?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I just pretend to sleep and don't give them attention. At least when they're playing with your feet through the duvet it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

What time do you feed her ? I give mine supper just after 10pm, although I am not going to pretend she doesn't wake me up around 4am 

I think with the darker mornings she doesn't quite know what time it is though


----------



## littlegreycat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks both! I will try ignoring her although I'm not sure how good she is at taking a hint so it might take a while! I feed her about 6pm so I will definitely try feeding her later in case that helps too.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Feed her last thing at night, before bedtime - a bowl of tasty wet food with a high meat content, e.g. HiLife poultry flavours, and it should keep her going until morning. Last meal at 6 pm is too early.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

if you find anything that works let me know, im having the same problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

What about setting up an automated cradle mobile, out of reach, in another room, and let kit wear herself out OR what about an automated laser light show, on a wall, for kit to chase and exhaust itself, and then sleep for more hours. Maybe put it on a timer, at 3 50, before bub wakes, and you won't even have to get up...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lock her in the kitchen. 
I know I know... I am a terrible mummy but thats what I do


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Lock her in the kitchen.
> I know I know... I am a terrible mummy but thats what I do


Poor, poor Thomas :thumbdown: (joking by the way)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Lock her in the kitchen.
> I know I know... I am a *terrible* mummy but thats what I do


*terrible * mummy = sensible mummy in my book!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I feed wobsi his last meal around 11pm,it doesn't always work I just think its part of having a cat and the fact their clocks run on a different timer to ours


----------



## littlegreycat (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks very much! After trialling this last night by feeding her later, she has kept a bit quieter. Thankfully!


----------



## Tinamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Lock her in the kitchen.
> I know I know... I am a terrible mummy but thats what I do


Garfield stays in the kitchen & utility room at night. His bed, food & litter tray are in there.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of playtime in the evening to tire her out 

I feel very lucky that I only get woken up from 7!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Poor, poor Thomas :thumbdown: (joking by the way)


I know... you saw what a stressed soul he was when you met him last month didn't you.


----------



## IEYA (Sep 30, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Lock her in the kitchen.
> I know I know... I am a terrible mummy but thats what I do


Tut Tut, you would not do this to a child .......... but you have an animal that's alright? Hmmmmm !


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

IEYA said:


> Tut Tut, you would not do this to a child .......... but you have an animal that's alright? Hmmmmm !


I'm assuming any children are shut in their bedroom at night and arent free roaming


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

littlegreycat said:


> Hi, I've recently moved into a flat and my cat wakes me up around 4am every morning pouncing on my feet, meowing and generally wanting to play. In my previous home I shut her in the sitting room at night but when I do that in the new flat she scratches at the door and meows loudly which we can hear and keeps us awake. I would be happy to have her sleeping on the bed if she would stay peaceful all night but I can't cope with the 4am wake-up calls! I've had previous cats that have woken up in the night (obviously cats are nocturnal creatures) but have gone off and amused themselves without bothering me. Is there any way I can get her to leave us alone until morning?


Try going to bed at 8pm then you should be awake, alert and ready to play at the required time.

I want my cat to rest at night so shes outside as much as poss during daytime/evening. Seems to work. Alternatively get an old fish tank and keep a few gerbils. Their antics are guaranteed to keep his attention!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Lock her in the kitchen.
> I know I know... I am a terrible mummy but thats what I do


I have a through lounge/diner and mine stays in there overnight. She can choose where to sleep and its peaceful too. If its a mild night though, I sometimes leave a door open so she can come and go as she wants.


----------

